# 2 days holiday in spain



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello,

I want to visit spain after mid july for 2 days. Do you have any idea where should i visit to spend these 2 days as best?


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Benferri


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks. I need a complete detail answers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ahmet said:


> Thanks. I need a complete detail answers


You could get as many replies as there are members!

Are you looking for city, coastal, mountain, or something different? Spain has all of that & more to offer.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> You could get as many replies as there are members!
> 
> Are you looking for city, coastal, mountain, or something different? Spain has all of that & more to offer.


Thank you sir

I look for cities since it is my first time. I will come from Poland but I am from asia. I and my wife were vaccinated and there is no problem. So, which city or cities and places are worth to be visited for maximum 4 days? Are 4 days good since I need to see other countries too? Can you tell me the costs also? I want to be there at 1'st of August?


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

ahmet said:


> Thanks. I need a complete detail answers


Sorry ahmet I am not your personal travel agent.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

woodpecker9 said:


> Sorry ahmet I am not your personal travel agent.


Then it was not a good idea to answer in this topic


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

You say that you are from Asia, could you recommend where I should visit in two, or even four, days. 
Could we see your home country in four days? 
If you want realistic answers then you should ask realistic questions. 
How far do you want to travel? 
Do you have predetermined start and finish points? 
Do you want to see inland or coastal? 
If you are specific then perhaps you will receive useful answers.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Relyat said:


> You say that you are from Asia, could you recommend where I should visit in two, or even four, days.
> Could we see your home country in four days?
> If you want realistic answers then you should ask realistic questions.
> How far do you want to travel?
> ...


Thank you. Actually the issue is yes you can at least say that the best city you can see for 4 days is barcelon and these places! Of course 4 days is not long but is not less as well. I am not going to see whole spain any how. My question is I want to see at most two cities and beautiful places


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

In that case, the cathedral in Seville is worth visiting, in my opinion.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Relyat said:


> In that case, the cathedral in Seville is worth visiting, in my opinion.


And the Alcazar even more so. 

But it depends which airport the OP is arriving at. They don't want to spend half their precious time in Spain sitting on a train.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> And the Alcazar even more so.
> 
> But it depends which airport the OP is arriving at. They don't want to spend half their precious time in Spain sitting on a train.


Perhaps I was being obtuse. 
I was trying to indicate the futility of trying to "do" a country, any country, in two days.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A very rough and ready answer would be to fly into either Barcelona or Madrid and pretty much stay there for 2 days. This will at least give you a taste of Spain. If you are flying within Europe, then you can fly into other regional airports such as Malaga and Bilbao where 2 days will give you an overview of what they have to offer. Stay in city centre and eat out in typical Spanish restaurants, full of locals. Avoid typical package holiday destinations where you get a rather false view and taste of tourist Spain. There are good reasons why expats live there and sun-starved Brits go there, but you want to experience something different.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

As Joppa said, Barcelona or Madrid. Hotel will cost you €80 - €110 a night, budget about €50 for food. After that its as cheap or as expensive as you choose.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Max Rigger said:


> As Joppa said, Barcelona or Madrid. Hotel will cost you €80 - €110 a night, budget about €50 for food. After that its as cheap or as expensive as you choose.


Thanks
Does this food mean one-time in restaurant. It seems expensive.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ahmet said:


> Thanks
> Does this food mean one-time in restaurant. It seems expensive.


Even in these cities you can eat economically, especially if you have the "menu del día" at lunchtime - usually three courses plus a drink for €10 to €15, and tapas in the evening.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Which airport are you flying into? Spain has lots of lovely cities near airports. Too many to mention and all very well worth visiting in their own right. Stay in the city you fly into. Get a ticket for the 'hop on hop off' bus. The ticket lasts for 24 hours The guide will take you through the main sights. Then you can take your time exploring the ones you want to revisit. As well as Madrid and Barcelona, Seville is beautiful and very interesting. So are Malaga and Valencia and they have beaches nearby. Valencia has trams which take you to lovely old villages such as Xiva and Altea. Malaga has trains to take you down the coast. There are high end eateries in all of them. But also cheaper places. As someone mentioned the Menu del Dia is a three course lunch, very cheap. Also tapas bar tours. Yes, follow the locals and don't be ripped off by the tourist bars. Lots of beautiful buildings, museums, galleries, history, churches etc. Ask questions and get free maps and directions at the Tourist Offices. You will have a great time wherever you go. Let us know how it went


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

fortrose52 said:


> Which airport are you flying into? Spain has lots of lovely cities near airports. Too many to mention and all very well worth visiting in their own right. Stay in the city you fly into. Get a ticket for the 'hop on hop off' bus. The ticket lasts for 24 hours The guide will take you through the main sights. Then you can take your time exploring the ones you want to revisit. As well as Madrid and Barcelona, Seville is beautiful and very interesting. So are Malaga and Valencia and they have beaches nearby. Valencia has trams which take you to lovely old villages such as Xiva and Altea. Malaga has trains to take you down the coast. There are high end eateries in all of them. But also cheaper places. As someone mentioned the Menu del Dia is a three course lunch, very cheap. Also tapas bar tours. Yes, follow the locals and don't be ripped off by the tourist bars. Lots of beautiful buildings, museums, galleries, history, churches etc. Ask questions and get free maps and directions at the Tourist Offices. You will have a great time wherever you go. Let us know how it went





fortrose52 said:


> Which airport are you flying into? Spain has lots of lovely cities near airports. Too many to mention and all very well worth visiting in their own right. Stay in the city you fly into. Get a ticket for the 'hop on hop off' bus. The ticket lasts for 24 hours The guide will take you through the main sights. Then you can take your time exploring the ones you want to revisit. As well as Madrid and Barcelona, Seville is beautiful and very interesting. So are Malaga and Valencia and they have beaches nearby. Valencia has trams which take you to lovely old villages such as Xiva and Altea. Malaga has trains to take you down the coast. There are high end eateries in all of them. But also cheaper places. As someone mentioned the Menu del Dia is a three course lunch, very cheap. Also tapas bar tours. Yes, follow the locals and don't be ripped off by the tourist bars. Lots of beautiful buildings, museums, galleries, history, churches etc. Ask questions and get free maps and directions at the Tourist Offices. You will have a great time wherever you go. Let us know how it went


What a lovely details To tell you the truth I did not plan the airport this is the reason I asked. I will com from Germany by plane to paris and from paris I dont know which airport should I choose for Spain as a best option. Also, would you let me know where should I take Menu del Dia exactly? BTW, the reason I did not book a fight or place is due to **** corona rules. I am sure for vaccinated people there is no problem now but later I dont know what will be happened. I hope I can visit spain.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Me too Ahmet. cannot wait to get back. I have changed my flights 3 times. You will see Menu del Dia at many cafes and restaurants on a board outside, all over Spain. Yes we need to wait until we get allowed to go. Why are you taking two planes. Are you visiting Paris first?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

ahmet said:


> What a lovely details To tell you the truth I did not plan the airport this is the reason I asked. I will com from Germany by plane to paris and from paris I dont know which airport should I choose for Spain as a best option. Also, would you let me know where should I take Menu del Dia exactly? BTW, the reason I did not book a fight or place is due to **** corona rules. I am sure for vaccinated people there is no problem now but later I dont know what will be happened. I hope I can visit spain.


First off you will need to see which airport you will be flying into and out of in Paris. There are three and one of them is a fair distance away from the city (Beauvais which is used by the budget airlines). CDG and Orly are the main two (I like CDG because I like airports)

Not all of the three will fly to all Spanish cities, you need to plan your trip very carefully or you will find you need to take buses or trains to connect.

If I were visiting Spain in a limited time. I would either head for Madrid or Valencia is its nice and you could then travel down or up the coast from there, Barcelona is very touristy and I don't really think it has much to offer. (my opinion)
But you could fly into Madrid, spend a day or so and then get the train to another City. Trains here are pretty good. Its only about 2.5hrs from Madrid to Alicante by train.

As I was bored I did some of the work for you.

CDG (Paris) you can fly to Madrid, Bilbao, Barcelona, Valencia
Orly (Paris) Flys to Barcelona, Madrid, Valencia, Sevilla
Beauvais Flys to Barcelona Only.

So these are your only choices.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

So my friends shall I book a hostel from now on or you think it can be found when reaching there? Also, menu del día food is found in restaurants only or what is that exactly? Finally, does anybody know whether transfer travel from UK is possible with the same airline inside transit or we need visa?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think someone is on a big wind up here....


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

tebo53 said:


> I think someone is on a big wind up here....


And that one is you, right?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Seems strange to me that he can't fathom out about travelling or even what a menu del dia is but fully understood what a wind up is!!


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

sometimes dogs bark and you should not care and lt it goes Ahmet


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It’s perfectly feasible that someone with fluent English would understand wind-up but not what a menu del día is, especially if they have never been to Spain before. Why not give people the benefit of the doubt - if you think they aren’t genuine, just don’t answer!


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> It’s perfectly feasible that someone with fluent English would understand wind-up but not what a menu del día is, especially if they have never been to Spain before. Why not give people the benefit of the doubt - if you think they aren’t genuine, just don’t answer!


I was told that spanish are kind and gentile people. I hope this would be true


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ahmet said:


> I was told that spanish are kind and gentile people. I hope this would be true


Some are, some aren’t - just like any other nationality.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

ahmet said:


> I was told that spanish are kind and gentile people. I hope this would be true


These are not spanish people but immigrants to Spain you have been chatting with..

Depending on where you are flying from and the visa requirements you may need to book a hotel - hostel before you fly as to show border patrol where you will be staying.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I always recommend Valencia. It should have everything you need for your break.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Some people are sensitive when someone wants to ask lots of questions


tardigrade said:


> I always recommend Valencia. It should have everything you need for your break.


Thank you so much. It seems that valencia and bilbao does have much worth to go than barcelona even!


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Assuming it's not too late and OP is being serious... why not just narrow it down according to flight price, and flight times? I.e. wherever you can go without having to fly crazy early or crazy late, and gives you maximum time in your destination?

I'd guess any Spanish city has plenty to keep you busy for 2-4 days.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Amy123123 said:


> Assuming it's not too late and OP is being serious... why not just narrow it down according to flight price, and flight times? I.e. wherever you can go without having to fly crazy early or crazy late, and gives you maximum time in your destination?
> 
> I'd guess any Spanish city has plenty to keep you busy for 2-4 days.


It is not too late


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

The issue is I want to visit many countries but it seems that it is not a good idea


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ahmet said:


> The issue is I want to visit many countries but it seems that it is not a good idea


When were you thinking of travelling?

I would have thought that the current requirement for constant covid testing to allow entry to most countries would be enough to put anyone off at the moment!


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> When were you thinking of travelling?
> 
> I would have thought that the current requirement for constant covid testing to allow entry to most countries would be enough to put anyone off at the moment!


no test required. fully vaccinated and have eu barkod


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Barriej said:


> First off you will need to see which airport you will be flying into and out of in Paris. There are three and one of them is a fair distance away from the city (Beauvais which is used by the budget airlines). CDG and Orly are the main two (I like CDG because I like airports)
> 
> Not all of the three will fly to all Spanish cities, you need to plan your trip very carefully or you will find you need to take buses or trains to connect.
> 
> ...


Sir my wife insists on going bilbao for famous museum. Therefore, I think I should use bus from paris directly to Bilbao. I searched omio and it has bus even if its transfer that is ok. The issue is for the first time does it not have worth to see madrid or barcelon? Even though here seville and valencia is mentioned. Actually, beach is not in our interest too much


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ahmet said:


> Sir my wife insists on going bilbao for famous museum. Therefore, I think I should use bus from paris directly to Bilbao. I searched omio and it has bus even if its transfer that is ok. The issue is for the first time does it not have worth to see madrid or barcelon? Even though here seville and valencia is mentioned. Actually, beach is not in our interest too much


As you can see from the map, Madrid, Sevilla and Valencia are hundreds of kilometers away from Bilbao. If you can get a train via Barcelona, that might be an option. Otherwise I would recommend Burgos, a beautiful historic city 150 km south of Bilbao, or San Sebastian, near the French border.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> As you can see from the map, Madrid, Sevilla and Valencia are hundreds of kilometers away from Bilbao. If you can get a train via Barcelona, that might be an option. Otherwise I would recommend Burgos, a beautiful historic city 150 km south of Bilbao, or San Sebastian, near the French border.


So, all these options have train from bilbao right or bus?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

ahmet said:


> Sir my wife insists on going bilbao for famous museum. Therefore, I think I should use bus from paris directly to Bilbao. I searched omio and it has bus even if its transfer that is ok. The issue is for the first time does it not have worth to see madrid or barcelon? Even though here seville and valencia is mentioned. Actually, beach is not in our interest too much


Im getting slightly confused by you comments, I provided all possible routes from the 3 paris airports to all spanish airports and you now wish to take a bus from paris to Bilbao?

You have just taken a flight of just under 2 hours to a driven journey ( I planned a direct route with no stops included) at 10 hours. 
Seeing as you have stated you only have limited time why on earth would you travel by bus?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ahmet said:


> So, all these options have train from bilbao right or bus?


You can check all that using Google. I'm not a travel agent!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

ahmet said:


> So, all these options have train from bilbao right or bus?


What did you do before the internet was invented?

Try Google don't know if you have heard of it or why not try an old fashioned travel agent?


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Barriej said:


> What did you do before the internet was invented?
> 
> Try Google don't know if you have heard of it or why not try an old fashioned travel agent?


If you dont know the answer I think no need to waste our times here!


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Barriej said:


> Im getting slightly confused by you comments, I provided all possible routes from the 3 paris airports to all spanish airports and you now wish to take a bus from paris to Bilbao?
> 
> You have just taken a flight of just under 2 hours to a driven journey ( I planned a direct route with no stops included) at 10 hours.
> Seeing as you have stated you only have limited time why on earth would you travel by bus?


The answer is obvious. Money!
If I want to use flight from paris to Bilbao it would be really expensive for students!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

ahmet said:


> The answer is obvious. Money!
> If I want to use flight from paris to Bilbao it would be really expensive for students!


You might be better off on trip advisor.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

ahmet said:


> The answer is obvious. Money!
> If I want to use flight from paris to Bilbao it would be really expensive for students!


earlier you were asking about flights. I took some of my time to give you ALL possible combinations and you didn't even acknowledge them.
Now some 3 pages in you are students on a budget.
Why wait so long to give info? You have wasted our time.

This is the last post I will do and Ive done more work for you and YOU ARE WELCOME.

Bus average ticket price €56
Plane ticket price €74

Not a lot in it except for 1.40h for the plane and 13.5h for the bus



















Enjoy your trip.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Megsmum said:


> You might be better off on trip advisor.


Who are you?!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

ahmet said:


> Who are you?!


Advising you that trip advisor web site might give you better informed decision. They have many people on a budget offering advice

Why, who are you ?


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Megsmum said:


> Advising you that trip advisor web site might give you better informed decision. They have many people on a budget offering advice
> 
> Why, who are you ?


Oh sorry. that post was wrong


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ahmet said:


> Sir my wife insists on going bilbao for famous museum. Therefore, I think I should use bus from paris directly to Bilbao. I searched omio and it has bus even if its transfer that is ok. The issue is for the first time does it not have worth to see madrid or barcelon? Even though here seville and valencia is mentioned. Actually, beach is not in our interest too much


Considering you said you only had 2 days to spend in Spain, contemplating a 13 hour bus journey from Paris to Bilboa seems somewhat ridiculous; although you would see different scenery as you travelled south.....
I visited the Guggenheim museum in Bilboa and whereas the outside was extraordinary, the inside and the exhibits were nothing to write home about.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Crawford said:


> Considering you said you only had 2 days to spend in Spain, contemplating a 13 hour bus journey from Paris to Bilboa seems somewhat ridiculous; although you would see different scenery as you travelled south.....
> I visited the Guggenheim museum in Bilboa and whereas the outside was extraordinary, the inside and the exhibits were nothing to write home about.


Yes but after your suggestions I decided to spend more


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

OP if your funds are limited and neither of you is a plane or train fan, such that you enjoy just waiting around them why not simply compromise? Choose to buy a ticket to either Paris or Madrid and then stay there. The longer you leave booking something the dearer it is likely to be.
Paris can be really expensive, Madrid and Barcelona are cheaper. I spend most of my time in France now but regularly drive down to Spain, around 3 hours by car, to replenish many of my general food and household items and still save money. Spain is definitely the better place for budget travellers to have a good time.
By all means go to Bilbao but like others have said the structure of the museum is its most interesting display inside, outside is really interesting. The town does have a museum of fine arts as well which is within easy walking distance of the Guggenheim.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

ccm47 said:


> OP if your funds are limited and neither of you is a plane or train fan, such that you enjoy just waiting around them why not simply compromise? Choose to buy a ticket to either Paris or Madrid and then stay there. The longer you leave booking something the dearer it is likely to be.
> Paris can be really expensive, Madrid and Barcelona are cheaper. I spend most of my time in France now but regularly drive down to Spain, around 3 hours by car, to replenish many of my general food and household items and still save money. Spain is definitely the better place for budget travellers to have a good time.
> By all means go to Bilbao but like others have said the structure of the museum is its most interesting display inside, outside is really interesting. The town does have a museum of fine arts as well which is within easy walking distance of the Guggenheim.


Thank you so much
yes we will do that


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

I wanted to go from bilbao to Zurich by plane
The option is madrid long stay
Does anybody know whether the metro works at night mid night? I will reach madrid at 1 pm and next day 7 morning fly! I can change plan of course


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ahmet said:


> I wanted to go from bilbao to Zurich by plane
> The option is madrid long stay
> Does anybody know whether the metro works at night mid night? I will reach madrid at 1 pm and next day 7 morning fly! I can change plan of course







__





lmgtfy.es


This domain may be for sale!



www.lmgtfy.es


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ahmet said:


> I wanted to go from bilbao to Zurich by plane
> The option is madrid long stay
> Does anybody know whether the metro works at night mid night? I will reach madrid at 1 pm and next day 7 morning fly! I can change plan of course


You said you wanted to be in Spain by 1 august - you are still planning?


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Crawford said:


> You said you wanted to be in Spain by 1 august - you are still planning?


Morning I will be in bilbao


----------

